# My Newly Edited "I can't believe I have this much stuff" Collection... Pics a go go



## LineausBH58 (Mar 29, 2006)

These first two pictures are from I swear...Feb of 2006(don't mind the date on the pictures) There were items in the all the drawers... but just look at the MAC palettes...





this one is clickable




ok now PLEASE go to this site to see all of the additions to my collection... (I REFUSED to resize on Photobucket... so i when Kodak...You DO NOT need a PASSWORD to see the photos...)

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSignin.jsp?Uc=6w0ke6dt.b8rq70xd&Uy=n1y  9sv&Upost_signin=Slideshow.jsp%3Fmode%3Dfromshare&  Ux=0 

(you might have to copy and paste this... sorry)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks... Lineaus aka Lin aka Jascolin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you enjoyed


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 29, 2006)

i don't know what happen to some of those pics... sorry


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 29, 2006)

I love how you have everything labelled!...and i might have to steal your trick for your brushes...I would have never in a million years thought to use toothbrush holders!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 29, 2006)

i love how you keep your brushes i never though tof that what a good idea i use drinking glasses hahaha how ghetto i know


i need bins to keep all my junk


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 29, 2006)

wow thats a lot of stuff, you definitely have to label everything just to keep it organized!


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 29, 2006)

Ditto on the toothbrush holder idea - definitely might have to steal that!

Pushpa - I'm using a drinking glass right now too, but it's a pretty one!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 29, 2006)

Great collection!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 3, 2006)

*My Brush strokes PIC inside*

all
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h1...Q/100_2244.jpg

break break down





keep breaking on down





owww ohhh





anyone remember that Mariah Carey song??  byebye


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 3, 2006)

lmao yep I remember that song....man..i wouldnt even know what to do with all those brushes!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Apr 3, 2006)

who makes that big fluffy slanted pink and black brush?


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenmo88* 
_who makes that big fluffy slanted pink and black brush?_

 
it looks slanted... thats because I just washed them and they are laying out to dry.... it's not slanted at all nice and round with a crew cut top....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the brand is called Ms. Makeup... I think I found that one in Walmart... I got the Lash groomer from the same company in the Mall from a beauty place.  it's nice and soft... they have a website...

i just googled it... Ms. Makeup... you should find it...


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 7, 2006)

fabulous collection! and great organization too... all the drawers are labeled! i could learn a thing or two from you.. lol


----------



## aziajs (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

 http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h1...Q/100_2142.jpg 
 
What are the bllue and green things in the bowl at the top right?


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 8, 2006)

i spy some too faced quickie chronicles...i love them too!!!! great great collection!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow, that is an amazing brush collection...and yes, the toothbrush holder is an ace idea!


----------



## enka (Apr 10, 2006)

Great collecion! And everything so well organized! 

It must be a real pleasure to apply make up, if everything is so neat and just by hand. I'm sooo lame, at the moment my stash is too messy.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 11, 2006)

*it really helps*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enka* 
_Great collecion! And everything so well organized! 

It must be a real pleasure to apply make up, if everything is so neat and just by hand. I'm sooo lame, at the moment my stash is too messy._

 
well i cleaned for the pic... but i try to keep it semi neat and also... i empty my carrying (the one for my purse) each day before i start applying so i  have everything at hand.... you can get those drawers at target or walmart and the lables are from walmart or target too in the home office sections....  have fun


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 12, 2006)

love it! and that bottle of euphoria! I am so in love with that stuff!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_What are the bllue and green things in the bowl at the top right?_

 
those are decorations... that got shoved back there.... lol


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 7, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jul 7, 2006)

Ms. Makeup actually carries some pretty helpful brushes!
And theyre super cheap!

Sonia Kashuk brushes amaze me too.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *likeomgsteffduh* 
_Ms. Makeup actually carries some pretty helpful brushes!
And theyre super cheap!

Sonia Kashuk brushes amaze me too._

 

have you tried those black handle curved ones yet?? at Target??


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 14, 2006)

oooh my gosh that's nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great diversity too! you seem to have almost everything


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jul 14, 2006)

Where did you bget those awesome purple lashes?


----------



## missababe (Jul 16, 2006)

Love the collection!!

And might I add love the bed as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ikea rocks!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 16, 2006)

awesome collection!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Where did you bget those awesome purple lashes?_

 
hey... I got those at Sally's Beauty Supply... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missababe* 
_ Love the collection!!

And might I add love the bed as well . I have it too . Ikea rocks!!_

 
thanks.... we love it too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...i haven't been to ikea IN MONTHS... my friend and I like to go...but now that I am in LOVE with makeup... who has the money for the HOUSE???


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Jealous!


----------

